# Happy birthday, Trisia



## AngelEyes

*Happy Birthday Trisia!*

*I think where you are it is your birthday now.*

*So have a great day!*

*I hope you get everything you're wishing for.*



Havefun

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Happy birthday !!*


----------



## dn88

*Happy B-Day, Trisia!!!*

I hope you were/are having a wonderful time 

And don't forget to make a wish ​


----------



## Topsie

Happy Birthday! Have a really super day!


----------



## Flaminius

A hearty _La Multi Anni!_ to Trisia, the birthday buni..... 

Clickey.


----------



## Vanda

Hã??? Have a lost Trisia's birthday??? Can't believe it!

*Feliz aniversário todos os dias menina!

My gift!
*​


----------



## Punky Zoé

_*Rabbity Happy Birthday Trisia ! *_​


----------



## ILT

Happy birthday!!!!!!!
I wish you the best today and always.


----------



## bibliolept

Have a wonderful birthday, Trisia.

_ Friendship is unnecessary, like philosophy, like art ... has no survival value; rather it is one of those things that give value to survival. _
 - C.S. Lewis


----------



## ewie

*Congratula**ţie, Tri**şi**ă!*

_Must learn some _real_ Romanian some time ..._


----------



## DearPrudence

*Happy birthday, Trisia! *
Hope you had a nice day shopping!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Trisia !
Tu nous fais ta cumularde toi aussi : t'as décidé de fêter ton anniv' en même temps que tes 5K, c'est ça ?  
Dis, pourquoi je te croise plus sur les forums français, Trisia ?  
Maintenant que t'as grandi, p't'être que tu pourrais revenir ? 

Bisettes.


----------



## nichec

Happy Birthday, mate.


----------



## JamesM

Happy, happy birthday!


----------



## Thomas1

Happy birthday.


----------



## Trisia

Aww, thanks everybody! *AngelEyes*, you little traitor... Thank you.

I'm afraid right now I'm walking around a tiny room trying to catch a very low signal -- free Wifi, they said...  -- so I can't thank each of you properly, though I'd like to, very much. But you all have my gratitude and I'm happy to be part of this forum, along with you wonderful people.

So thanks all, for the great pictures , personalised greetings , shopping wishes  and wonderful quote.  ♥

 Trisia


----------



## cherine

Oh! I missed the party  (can you pardon me, please? I've bee having a connection problem myself lately).

Yet, being late never stops from wishing you a great and happy new year of your life. May this year bring you joy and happiness and lots of great things 

Bisous


----------



## alexacohen

Dear Trisia,

I've missed your party. I've been away. But I have brought you something

This is the first day of the rest of your life... may it be full of happiness and love.

Alexa


----------



## Revontuli

Dear Trisia,

I'm one of those who missed the party...(As I've started to spend most of my time at the airport, away from city centre, everything and the worst, WRF...)

Still, it's not too late!

I wish you a happy, happy birthday!!

And here is your present, something traditional and good to go well with your birthday cake!!

Revontuli


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Oh my God! I can't believe I missed your birthday! :s Forgive me? 
I hope it was a good one and that you got to do what you wanted to...

Since it's been a long time since we've last spoken, I just would like to see how you've been and wish you all the best my dearest friend!

Take real good care of yourself...
Best wishes 
Cristy


----------



## cfu507

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

I am so sorry I didn't know that. I like you very much and it is importent for me to wish you the best even that we are in September.

Mazal Tov!


----------



## Trisia

I am very touched, thank you all, again. You're wonderful, really. I'm afraid I'd embarrass all of you if I said just how nice this is for me.

(_Cristina_: sure you're forgiven  Happy birthday to you as well!)


----------

